

HubNotify - Get updates on Github repos - wise_young_man
http://hubnotify.com

======
wise_young_man
Just launched. Free service to get updates when repos you watch are updated
with new tags. You can select which ones you want notifications for and how
often you want emails. Currently only support Github, but if enough demand, we
can add support for BitBucket.

For those who are wondering the purpose, Github's newsfeed isn't enough to
really know when repos are updated. The ideas is to choose repos you use
often, say Twitter Bootstrap, htmlpurifier, etc and then you can update
however you are using these repos into your projects.

Hope you guys find it useful.

